
What new wearable sensors can reveal from perspiration - Lind5
http://news.berkeley.edu/2016/01/27/wearable-sweat-sensors/
======
jcr
The mentioned Nature paper: "Fully-integrated wearable sensor arrays for
multiplexed in-situ perspiration analysis", Nature, 529, 509-514, 2016.

[http://nano.eecs.berkeley.edu/publications/Nature_2016_Sweat...](http://nano.eecs.berkeley.edu/publications/Nature_2016_Sweat.pdf)

And there is more related research from Berkeley Javey Research Group on their
publications page:

[http://nano.eecs.berkeley.edu/publications/](http://nano.eecs.berkeley.edu/publications/)

------
dmritard96
seems like the most interesting thing here is the sensor itself as the rest of
the setup is more or less standard components. I would love to know how the
sensors work across different chemicals without losing accuracy over time.

~~~
Naritai
That's more or less true for sensor projects. The transducer is the area of
research, with an Arduino or other simple backend to allow them to focus on
the transducer. This is not necessarily the way a commercial product would be
done, but it's great for researchers who want to focus on their area of
academic focus.

------
joelthelion
So what kind of pathologies can it detect?

------
sixhobbits
Are we using words like "thru" in titles now?

~~~
dang
Thru's a good old word. But this submission had no need to change the original
title, since it isn't misleading or linkbait.

(Submitted title was 'Wearable Sensors That Detect Health Thru Sweat'.)

